# 1970 14hp motor B&S internal parts



## trs11758 (Oct 19, 2010)

Runs but blows smoke for 5 minutes then clears and has a rod knock...tried to see if it blows up but it wont as long as oil is in it.. looking to get schematic/parts illustration for it..i do not see #'s on this motor but it is original for this 1970 mtd fourteen hundred..i have the parts illustration for the tractor but not the motor..any help would be good.. more pics are posted in album for trs11758..i would also like to upgrade to a single wire alternator..if they are made..or just upgrade the whole motor if a proper replacement could be found...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Smoke at startup could be sticky rings ( id shoot some PB blaster into the combustion chamber , let it soak a bit to see if it frees things up a bit) or worn rings - carbon build up, could need a carb rebuild .

Best bet for a single wire alternator, use a older GM automobile alternator - make a mount in the front of the motor to use one of those extra pulleys , just unhook the charging part of the starter/generator.


As for an engine upgrade, id stick with an older opposed twin horizontal or single cylender horizontal - i dont really care much for the newer style motors, might look odd on an older tractor .


----------



## trs11758 (Oct 19, 2010)

*used sea foam to free it up...*

when i first got it..turned easily by hand..cleaned out carb fully,new filter,new fuel line,spark plug, boiled gas tank out. it fired up nicely..muffler was shot and loud...i did not hear rod knock until i added the stock Harley exhaust was added (ironically not that loud, but i got more power from it,go figure).i have to find an illustration to get parts first to do rebuild..or replace if i find a sweet deal on a bolt in replacement..If i start getting into the motor, it will be completely rebuilt..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Itd still be worth it to rebuild the old motor if you find a replacement - always good to have a spare motor or two.


----------

